# diagnosis code : A/T Diagnosis Communication Line



## portege (Aug 22, 2005)

guys whats the meaning of this problem? my car is nissan altima 97.

thank you in advance.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

I am not entirely sure but my guess is that the electrical wiring from the ECU to the AT controller is not working correctly.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It means that the A/T control unit has sent the wrong signal to the engine control unit. Meaning one of the sensors sent a fault. This needs to be diagnosed either by you with factory service manual or the dealer so they can connect it to the CONSULT service monitor. The manual can be downloaded online at http://www.nissantech.info/ after registering.

Troy


----------



## portege (Aug 22, 2005)

thanks!

according to mechanic the problem is transmitted related code, they told me to bring to transmission specialist.

so i bring it to transmission specialist and they told me that its not giving correct signal to my transmission, instead of 1st gear it go to the 3rd gear immediately. so tomorrow they will do the diagnostic.

any more info about this kind of problem, is this big problem or major problem.

(97 altima, 87k miles.)


----------



## kalvaria (Aug 3, 2008)

*Any resolution?*

I am getting the same fault code.

The car starts in 3rd gear and stays there no matter what.

Did you have a happy resolution and what was the diagnosis?


----------

